# My Panasonic fastination- explained



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*My Panasonic fascination- explained*

I think I figured out why I have this fascination with Panasonic bikes..... I own two track bikes and I'm looking for a high end road bike....

anyhoo......last weekend,I'm visiting my dear 75 year old mother in Cleveland. I noticed a bike hanging from her garage ceiling...

Yep...you guess it....at least I come by it naturally   




I should add that my mother is as fanatical about a clean bike as her son is


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

After you build up a geared Panasonic road bike, you can get one of these:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yes I do....I really like that bike...


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

I rode one for about 15 years. It was a great frame. I put thousands of miles on it. It came with 6spd Shimano 600, but the time I gave it up, I had upgraded several times and ended up with Dura Ace 7400 on it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Here are my twin Keirin frames*

Here are my twin Keirin frames...... Now I need to find a DX5000 or DX4000..


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Dave, Good luck. I had a Shimano 600 equipped DX bike in the 80's that I used as a daily commuter so I wouldn't worry about my Cinelli SC getting stolen. It was the only bike that I sold that I wish I had a do over on.

try using this search string in Google:

Panasonic DX site:craigslist.org


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks...I'll try it. I've been going city by city...This should help a lot..


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Attention Dave: 

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/636207702.html
http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/633525643.html
http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/631385649.html
http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/621829904.html
http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/621866232.html


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

threesportsinone said:


> After you build up a geared Panasonic road bike, you can get one of these:


I saw that thing last week in the shop- gorgeous. And, of course, about 4 sizes too small.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I needs me a commuting bike with full fenders.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

hi dave,

i find the genetic component of the affliction troubling....your gp should be able to direct you to a specialist for testing & therapy.

i've only just begun treatment for my recent french bike relapse and i'm already feeling much better.

get well soon.

best,
ken


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I think I figured out why I have this fascination with Panasonic bikes..... I own two track bikes and I'm looking for a high end road bike....
> 
> anyhoo......last weekend,I'm visiting my dear 75 year old mother in Cleveland. I noticed a bike hanging from her garage ceiling...
> 
> ...


I have a 21" Panasonic lugged MTB circa late 80s.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*I should check my facts first.......so I don't look like an idiot....*

but wasn't the old Schwinn Super Le Tour 12.2 made by Panasonic? I saw one in Berkeley with a chrome frame, nearly mint, last weekend. Arabesque Shimano 600 deraileurs, 4130 butted tubing....a nice bike.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

I remember Winning! magazine used to always have a full page ad inside one of the covers for Panasonic bikes.

Always wanted one.

Never have had one.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> I saw that thing last week in the shop- gorgeous. And, of course, about 4 sizes too small.


What were you doing in the Yellow Jersey? I saw it too, good thing I like my bike friday or I'd be $800 poorer right now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

caterham said:


> hi dave,
> 
> i find the genetic component of the affliction troubling....your gp should be able to direct you to a specialist for testing & therapy.
> 
> ...


French Bike????


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

threesportsinone said:


> What were you doing in the Yellow Jersey? I saw it too, good thing I like my bike friday or I'd be $800 poorer right now.


Oh, the usual, paying too much for parts I'm too lazy to fight for on ebay...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

threesportsinone said:


> What were you doing in the Yellow Jersey? I saw it too, good thing I like my bike friday or I'd be $800 poorer right now.


It's $800 at Yellow Jersey?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> It's $800 at Yellow Jersey?


sort of...

http://www.yellowjersey.org/posd7.html

frame, fork, fenders, racks, headset. Very limited sizes.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> It's $800 at Yellow Jersey?


Yeah, what Buck-50 said, they also have a sweet pearly Panasonic track frame (Keirin?) for $1275. 

Are you surprised that the price is low or high? (I'm kinda confused on this matter as well, I just assume that everything at Yellow Jersey is way over priced, but $800 doesn't seem bad) It is a new bike, '07 I think.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

threesportsinone said:


> Yeah, what Buck-50 said, they also have a sweet pearly Panasonic track frame (Keirin?) for $1275.
> 
> Are you surprised that the price is low or high? (I'm kinda confused on this matter as well, I just assume that everything at Yellow Jersey is way over priced, but $800 doesn't seem bad) It is a new bike, '07 I think.



I'm thinking that's not a bad deal at all for frame/fork/headset and fenders


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> French Bike????


didn't you hear,2 many?

it was gawdarfful close.... if not for the heroic intervention of ofg, i'm sure i woulda hit 'bid now' on an early 80's gitane in my size.fortunately ,i came to my senses just in time. 

i blame it all on the badger. i was in awe of/loathed that guy.i'm sure that if he hadn't found bike racing, he'd have spent most of his life in prison.

best,
k


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

caterham said:


> didn't you hear,2 many?
> 
> it was gawdarfful close.... if not for the heroic intervention of ofg, i'm sure i woulda hit 'bid now' on an early 80's gitane in my size.fortunately ,i came to my senses just in time.
> 
> ...


I had not heard that - that is funny.

I have seen many nice French bikes over the years and have steadfastly refused to get drawn in.

Those Simplex parts are stunning. You are right, you better get rid of those before you get too sorely tempted.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

You guys kill me.

zmud, aka ofg

PS--I have a nice old vintage Louison Bobet with a rare triple cottered crank that I will give to either of you for the price of shipping, or if you make me mad, you will find it in a box on your doorstep. I'm not kidding. It's in a box, ready to be foisted upon an unsuspecting soul, don't push it, or you'll own it.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

So Dave, does mom RIDE that bike?.......I gotta say at 75 yrs old, if she can get it on and off the hook I AM IMPRESSED!!!!!!!


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> PS--I have a nice old vintage Louison Bobet .


 i can just picture zmud pedalling his 2 wheeled speedster along the backroads and byways,
... singing aloud that jaunty french folk classic: 
'Louison Bobet, Forever'

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/x4q6cp_souvenir-louison-bobet-2008_sport/video/x3rn4_ludwig-von-88-louison-bobet-for-eve_music?from=rss


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

This isn't the right Panasonic but I might buy it only if I can pick it up.   

http://cgi.ebay.com/Panasonic-ROAD-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> So Dave, does mom RIDE that bike?.......I gotta say at 75 yrs old, if she can get it on and off the hook I AM IMPRESSED!!!!!!!


she does ride it and she won't let me touch it


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> she does ride it and she won't let me touch it


In that case I am MORE than impressed...by her ability to ride, get it on and off the hook and her incredible intelligence


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

btw when i saw that post..I thought you were referring to the ...ahem...uh.....well OTHER panasonic........(the won't let you touch it thing....LOL)

That isn't your mom in THAT picture is it?.......if it is.......uh...ummm.......I'd....never mind....lol


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> In that case I am MORE than impressed...by her ability to ride, get it on and off the hook and her incredible intelligence



LOL....


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*I had the same thought*



Touch0Gray said:


> btw when i saw that post..I thought you were referring to the ...ahem...uh.....well OTHER panasonic........(the won't let you touch it thing....LOL)
> 
> That isn't your mom in THAT picture is it?.......if it is.......uh...ummm.......I'd....never mind....lol


Great minds in the gutter think alike......

In a less Dirty Old Man note, Dave do you drill out your track frames for a regular road brake, can't quite tell in the pix. Any issues with doing that?? Sorry if this has been covered, I will do a search but is 5 45 in the AM and feeling lazy....

b21


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I drilled out the forks on both of those frames.... Strength isn't an issue as the crowns on these bike are VERY thick and beefy....

My only caution would be to measure the brake reach... The white Panasonic has a tight tire clearance so I had to use a very short reach Dia Compe brake( it's around 37mm). The red bike had no issues at all..It's using a standard short reach brake..

On both, I had to use a beveled spacer to keep the rear of the brake from interfering with the crown race(see picture)... The spacers are aluminum and it's a 2 minute job with a dremel. 

by the way, it looks like a missed some spots while cleaning my bike last night


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm the proud owner of a DX-4000... I pickup the bike tomorrow...There was a local guy that saw my Craigslist want ad....

I'll be posting some pictures


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Cool, looking forward to a ride report. Which era DX is it? Color scheme?


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a Panasonic DX 3000 hanging in my parents house in NY. It has Weinmann? rims I believe. Shimano 600 components. Cro moly 4130 frame. It's from the early 80's and was in pristine condition until I gave it to my friend and the seat stay and chain stay got scraped, (just cosmetic) I think the frame has like a 24"? seat tube. If anyone is interested message me. The bike is in good condition and just gathering dust.

It's brown and beige. I would estimate it would fit someone over 6'2'' tall with long legs.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> Cool, looking forward to a ride report. Which era DX is it? Color scheme?


It's a 1988.. The frame is white with pink logos..I plan on having it resprayed. I have color charts from Panasonic in the 80's..


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

*Dave, just PM'd*

but never mind, if you found one locally.....congrats...I have to say it though....you're slowing down old boy....you should have had one DAYS ago...LOL


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

you're momma should be proud.. 

OH....btw....a report on the "polyshades" on the cork tape.....does NOT wear well, it might be the cork tape I got but I am wearing it off in places...going to re-coat and see how it does ...but....looks like I might just be buying the Brooks tape...too much money...but...he!! the kids can live on less.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

well?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I should add that my mother is as fanatical about a clean bike as her son is


I noticed. You could eat off those chain rings!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

buck-50 said:


> I saw that thing last week in the shop- gorgeous. And, of course, about 4 sizes too small.


That looks like it's my size. Uh-oh...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> I remember Winning! magazine used to always have a full page ad inside one of the covers for Panasonic bikes.


I used to subscribe to Winning. It was a great magazine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

il sogno said:


> I used to subscribe to Winning. It was a great magazine.


Yes it was, I subscribed for years.

In a completely uncharacteristic move on my part, I tossed them all out at one point when I was moving.

I would kill to have them all back! ( see my rant of today about Cycle Sport America)

At least you could sit down and read Winning, and get something from it, and they didn't keep resurrecting from the dead the same name over and over and over and .....................


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm working on it..The bike is stripped down...I'll post some pics next week


----------



## 59CaddyGuy (May 27, 2008)

I can offer up my 1986 Panasonic DX5000 600/Ultegra Equipped in Lilac/White,Nearly Mint,in 62CM! Also,I'm going to build up my Panasonic AL7000! Anyone know anything about this model? Anthony,in NJ,(201)456-3626,cell.


----------



## scarsgo (May 5, 2008)

Ah, look at all the Panasonic nuts here! Nice. 

I own several myself and have recently started work on a Panasonic Bicycles online museum. 
http://panasonicbikemuseum.info/

If any of you have old catalogs or sales literature please drop me a line. I'm trying like mad to find the stuff anywhere and not having much luck. I would like to scan the old catalogs in order to create an archive online. If you have them and can either scan them or you are willing to loan them for scanning I'd really appreciate it.

Also... I could really use some decent images of nice old Panasonics that you guys might own. If you can help, by all means send me a PM. (59CaddyGuy, pics of that DX-5000 would be fantastic)

Naturally, if any of you are Panasonic gurus and want to help with the web project I'd love to have you.

Cheers,

Darin


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That website is going to be great...Let me get some stuff together


----------



## scarsgo (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Dave!

Oh, and since you've got a Panasonic fetish, here are a few shots for you...

1985 Panasonic Team









1986 Panasonic Team America









1988 Panasonic DX-5000









1988 Panasonic DX-4000 (better photos coming soon)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow, fanstistic. I really like the Team bikes... I have three and soon to be a forth. 

I have two keirin frames, a DX 4000, and next week, I'll have my new Panasonic touring frame from Yellow Jersey


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Wow, fanstistic. I really like the Team bikes... I have three and soon to be a forth.
> 
> I have two keirin frames, a DX 4000, and next week, I'll have my new Panasonic touring frame from Yellow Jersey


So you ordered from Yellow Jersey?.... you having it shipped or picking it up....lol
I know a nice place to get a good micro-brew and a dynamite sandwich a couple of blocks down...

If your coming to town let us know...love to buy ya lunch!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Unfortunately they are shipping it to me... One of these days I'll get up there


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Unfortunately they are shipping it to me... One of these days I'll get up there


you get that gold one?....and did it come with that little girl?.....if so I hope they poke air-holes in the box.....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

They are all custom order. You get you choice of 30 colors.. Mine is red with gold logos


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> They are all custom order. You get you choice of 30 colors.. Mine is red with gold logos


gee red and gold, I should have figured that one...LOL
you didn't answer the second question....does it come with that little girl....you EVADED that part....LOL

You deal with Andy?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yep..interesting guy


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

yeah.....that's one way....LOL.... very knowledgeable.....he knows his stuff...


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ken,
Show pics of your French bikes! I have a few.
Dave
KC


----------



## scarsgo (May 5, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Unfortunately they are shipping it to me... One of these days I'll get up there


Well, it is a bit of a drive but I'm not THAT far from Madison (compared to you)... perhaps I can pick her, err I mean _the bike_ up for you.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

scarsgo said:


> Well, it is a bit of a drive but I'm not THAT far from Madison (compared to you)... perhaps I can pick her, err I mean _the bike_ up for you.


considering, I am guessing picking her up MIGHT get Dave 10 to 20........(naw...she's probably 18...)
BUT when Mrs Hickey finds out.....I mean she is oh so patient with him....but I am guessing that would cost more than a disapproving momma look...


----------



## scarsgo (May 5, 2008)

Has your new Panasonic arrived yet Dave?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

scarsgo said:


> Has your new Panasonic arrived yet Dave?


Yep, I built it up and rode it 90 miles this weekend..I'm still waiting for my honey Brooks bar tape but here is sneak peak of the frameset prior to building


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Just a beauty, Dave. A real beauty.


----------

